# Opera - a(nother) resizing question



## robspop (Nov 7, 2011)

I have installed the latest Opera package and mostly like it a lot and will probably switch to it from FF. The only thing I do not like much is that it fills the whole desktop and refuses to be resized (by dragging one edge of the window). I have seen a number of posts in these forums and in the wider world about a resizing issue with newer versions of Opera, but they mostly seem concerned with resizing images within Opera rather than resizing the whole browser window. I'm sure this must be possible: does anyone know how? If I need an extension, which one?


----------



## roddierod (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been using Opera a long time and have never heard of this issue. What window manager/desktop environment is this? Quickly the only thing I can think of is make sure that the window is not maximized when you try to resize.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never heard of this either. Are you sure you aren't already fully resized? Did you click on the resize button in the top corner?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 7, 2011)

_Another long-time Opera user who never had this problem chiming in._

I suspect it's due to some odd behavior in your Window manager. Which WM do you use?


----------



## robspop (Nov 12, 2011)

> I suspect it's due to some odd behavior in your Window manager.



Thanks, I am sure you were right, because I seem to have solved the problem by switching wm. It was not resizing as I had already tried that (resizing to maximum made it fill the entire screen including the always-on-top menu bar, resizing back to normal made it fill the entire screen excluding the menu bar, but it could not be manually resized in either state). I was using Enlightenment when I experienced the problem. Switching to fvwm solved the problem and I have not been able to reproduce it as it now works in Enlightenment too.


----------

